# New to the community.



## twistedengineering (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys. New here. I have a 2009 Foreman 500. I was wondering about some inexpensive mods. I already put a larger diameter end cap on the muffler which if anything sounds great! Was wondering about lift kits in particular. Thanks.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

You can get a 2 inch lift on eBay for around 30 bucks some people prefer high lifters 2 inch lift that's around 200 bucks. Tires and a winch may be out of your budget but their definitely worth it if you ride in the mud a lot.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome, You can look on ebay to find lifts for cheaper.


----------



## TankLT (Sep 7, 2011)

These things will suck money out of your account like kids. As soon as one mod is finished the next one starts. Lol


----------

